# Snorkel Gear Rental?



## djdavid79 (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations for where to rent snorkel gear in Kauai? My partner and I have our own gear, so we've not needed to rent, but this year we will have the kids with us and they'll all need gear too. 

Our 2 year old grandson has been running around the house yelling "Aloha, Turtles!" I think he has a few years to go until he gets to go snorkeling, but hopefully he'll get to see something.


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2011)

We use Boss Frogs and Snorkel Bobs.

Don't rent at the resort - it's about 5X more!

The 2 year old can snorkel with a snorkel boogie board - it has a viewing port set in the top.


----------



## Former Cruiser (May 20, 2011)

We are using Boss Frogs.  Heard Snorkel Bob's was more expensive.  Boss Frogs have many locations on Kauai.  Lydgate Beach is closed for reclamation.  We've been to many beaches this week to snorkel, and Poipui Beach is BEST!


----------



## DeniseM (May 20, 2011)

Former Cruiser said:


> We are using Boss Frogs.  Heard Snorkel Bob's was more expensive.  Boss Frogs have many locations on Kauai.  Lydgate Beach is closed for reclamation.  We've been to many beaches this week to snorkel, and Poipui Beach is BEST!



That surprises me.  It's a great hanging-out beach, but I've never heard anyone say it is the best snorkeling beach - i.e. has the most fish.  Have you tried Ke'e, Tunnels, or Lawai Beach?


----------



## KauaiMark (May 20, 2011)

*Been to all three...*



DeniseM said:


> That surprises me.  It's a great hanging-out beach, but I've never heard anyone say it is the best snorkeling beach - i.e. has the most fish.  Have you tried Ke'e, Tunnels, or Lawai Beach?



I'd have to agree that Poipu is the best snorkel beach of the three. Variety of fish about the same but water entry and parking access make Poipu our favorite. 

(For turtles though, it's Lawai or Ke'e...I haven't seen any turtles while snorkeling at Poipu...yet)

..Mark


----------



## DeniseM (May 20, 2011)

That's interesting - we will have to give it another try - we never saw very many fish there because of the sandy conditions and gave up on it.


----------



## Former Cruiser (May 21, 2011)

We're going to Lawai tomorrow.  We were at Tunnel, and we honestly saw more fish and more variety at Poipu.  Go in on the sandbar area on the right, then towards the rocky area to the left.


----------



## scrapngen (May 21, 2011)

Yep, always lots of fish at Poipu, and the easiest entry and exit with the sandbar, and sandy area by the shore. Not so great near the lifeguard, but out toward the island on the Marriott side almost never fails for great fish selection. We saw 2-4 turtles here consistently last Dec. as well.They like the seaweed near the shore on the rocks near the sandbar and even sometimes by the lifeguard station. While you will see fish closer in, the best fish are further out past the ledge and close to the rocks by the island, and if you can, go out a little farther where it gets deeper again (dependent on wave/water action) It's awesome in the winter, but don't know about summer when the South shore is rougher. Poipu is about the next easiest/safe way to snorkel after Lydgate, especially for children.  (edited to add: actually saw more of the turtles in late April this year, not Dec. - managed to get my trips mixed up since we got to go twice this winter  )

Tunnels, though, is amazing - but difficult to get good conditions in the winter to snorkel. (We look for the day or two when it's flat to one foot according to the surf reports, and then make the drive from the South shore where we typically stay. Lawai is definitely great for snorkeling, just harder for younger kids or beginners. (not that much harder, but...) We like all of these, but Poipu is very consistent. Of course, they are all better early in the morning before the bulk of the people arrive and stir up the water... 
We've never had much luck seeing fish at Ke'e, but again, we're talking winter, and spring - not summer.


----------



## MommaBear (May 21, 2011)

I also like right in front of the Sheraton. It is a slightly more challenging entry for people under 5' 6", but I saw 23 different fish in one very small location. Any idea how long Lydgate will be closed? It is by far and away our favorite place for beginner snorkelers.


----------



## tombo (May 21, 2011)

Buy a good set of snorkle gear for the kids and carry it with you. I purchased quality masks,fins, and snorkles for my wife and myself and a mesh backpack to carry everything in from a snorkle web site. My 2 carry ons are my laptop and my snorkle backpack. Let each child carry on their own snorkle gear. 

Another option is to buy a set on Kauai. The Wal Mart in Lihue has a lot of snorkle gear for sale, and some of it is actually pretty good. If you buy it there and don't feel like lugging it home, leave it at the resort for the next people. 

The kids will  have better equipment than most rental places offer, they aren't sharing a snorkle mouthpiece with strangers, and rather than renting for a day or 2 on vacation they will have their stuff with you every day. 

Several times I have been driving in our rental car and noticed people snorkeling or walking with mask and fins, so I pulled over and snorkellled since I had my stuff in the trunk. The first time was in Aruba when we were driving to the lighthouse. On the left I saw the pirate snorkle cruise anchored in an area I didn't know about. I am not sure if it is Boca Catalina, Arashi, or somewhere in between, but it was the best snorkelling I found on the Island. There have been other times having my gear in the trunk allowed me to snorkle a time/place I had not originally planned on snorkelling.

My reccomendation is to buy a good set for the family and take them with you year after year, or until the kids outgrow their sets.


----------



## Former Cruiser (May 23, 2011)

We snorkeled at Lawai on Saturday before we came home.  I'd say that was as good as Poipu Beach.


----------



## djdavid79 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the great advice. The snorkel boogie board is pretty cool. We'll have to rent one of those!


----------

